# Probleme Mit Installation von WINCC 6.0



## PCE-5Smp (11 Februar 2007)

Morjens,

Bei der Installation von WINCC ergab sich ein Problem.
Es wird Message Queuing V5.0 gefordert, was sich leider bei mir nicht installieren läßt.

Die Fehlermeldung lautet wörtlich:

Der Dienst "MSMQ" konnte nicht gestartet werden.
Fehlercode: 0x42C
Fehlerbeschreibung: Der Abhängigkeitsdienst oder die Abhängigkeitsgruppe konnte nicht gestartet werden.

Das war leider schon alles, kein Wort darüber welcher Dienst damit wohl gemeint ist, denn einen Abhängigkeitsdienst kennt XP-Pro nicht.

Für alle Antworten danke im vorraus.


----------



## Kai (11 Februar 2007)

Hast Du auf Deinem Rechner unter der Netzwerkumgebung die Datei- und Druckerfreigabe für Microsoft-Netzwerke installiert?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Februar 2007)

was sagt die Ereignisanzeige (Computerverwaltung)?

vielleicht hilft eins der folgenden:

http://groups.google.at/group/micro...987d3/0a97bbf68a5af6cd?lnk=st&q=&rnum=2&hl=de

http://www.thescripts.com/forum/thread329269.html

http://www.google.de/search?q=msmq+0x42C&hl=de&start=10&sa=N


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Februar 2007)

keine Ahnung ob der auch bei Diensten hilft:

http://www.dependencywalker.com/


----------



## cpu224 (13 Februar 2007)

*Wincc*

hallo
hast du den MS SQL Server mit installiert?
ist auf der wINCC CD/DVD mit drauf.


----------



## PCE-5Smp (16 Februar 2007)

Danke für die Antworten,

der SQL iss drauf (hab ich vor der eigentlichen Installation von WINCC installiert).
Und die Datei und Druckerfreigabe ist auch drauf und auch aktiv.

Klappt leider immer noch nicht und ich hab keine Ahnung wieso.
Siemens iss auch ratlos und verweisen nur auf ihre FAQ.

Wenn noch jemandem etwas einfällt, nur raus damit.


----------



## Ralle (16 Februar 2007)

Viel kann ich nicht beitragen, viele Probleme kommen oft vom Virenscanner, Firewall und insgesamt der Sicherheitssoftware auf dem PC. Den PC mal vom Netz und alles deaktivieren, was man deaktivieren kann, könnte helfen.


----------



## PCE-5Smp (16 Februar 2007)

Ich schon wieder,

habs gerafft, musste nur einen Dienst der sich nicht starten ließ unter dem "Lokaler Dienst" Konto starten und schon klappte es mit der Installation.

Thanks for all tips.


----------



## PCE-5Smp (16 Februar 2007)

*Noch ne dämliche Frage*

Wenn ich WINCC V6 nutze, brauche ich dann noch für die Programmierung von OP´s noch WINCC flexible oder ist das die gleiche Sch...e wie bei Step7 und Step7-Microwin?


----------



## Flinn (17 Februar 2007)

*Jau*



PCE-5Smp schrieb:


> Wenn ich WINCC V6 nutze, brauche ich dann noch für die Programmierung von OP´s noch WINCC flexible oder ist das die gleiche Sch...e wie bei Step7 und Step7-Microwin?


 
Ja. WinCC V6 hat nichts mit WinCC Flexible gemeinsam, ausser dem Wort "WinCC". Das ist aber auch gut so und hoffentlich bleibt das auch so. 

WinCC V6.0 ist schon ein kräftiges Paket. Wenn Du konkrete Fragen, stelle Sie ruhig hier ins Forum. Ich bin seit WinCC V4.02 dabei...

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Kai (18 Februar 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> Ich bin seit WinCC V4.02 dabei...


 
Ich auch... :s10: 

Gruß Kai


----------

